# JT has updated CM9



## diceroll01

EDIT 3/1: JT Added his own thread
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19689-cm9-ics-port-for-droid-charge-discussion-thread/page__pid__518513#entry518513

http://pastebin.com/a5exJXKm

Calls and SMS are now working. Please don't ask about data. When it works, it works. Don't forget to thank him and donate

Edit 2/29:

JT's Github
https://github.com/jt1134

JT's Twitter
https://twitter.com/#!/_jt1134_

His donate link can be found here
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1434387

I will try to get screenshots soon


----------



## andrewjt19

Awesome. Dude EDIT: Downloaded and flashed- looks way better than the first build, more options, tweaks and better performance. P.S. Def. not complaining but figured I'd tell ya, I only had a "R" for the service. tried to reconnect after exiting airplane mode, but still didn't work. Thanks another donation is on the way payday. andrewjt19 
EDIT AGAIN: Got it to work, just had to toggle between CDMA/LTE and CDMA. Made a call with ICS on my Droid Charge- AweSomE.
Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Armada

This is brilliant! JT is amazing and I really should express that in a donation. I'm a Start owner, not Charge, but this its a good sign we might see something after you guys.


----------



## electron

Ran this for a while this evening. It is MUCH smoother than the previous build, and I did successfully receive a call during my trial run, so I can confirm that voice works! We are inching towards an ICS build that can be a daily driver, excellent work JT!


----------



## motcher41

Excellent work very smooth.

sent from my eclipsed chargecrack


----------



## neyenlives

always good to see signs, much obliged


----------



## motcher41

I am sure ill get flamed for this but here it goes...this is not a when is data gonna be here post but it is about data.

I was talking woth some x2 friends and dragonzkiller got cm9 with data working without a source for the ril. He compiled it against the stock gb from what my peeps told me which I understand is a pain but it intergrated the stock ril is the best way I know how to explain it. The peeps suggested the dev.. jt.. I guess if he is going it alone might get some useful info or help at motomagic for ideas on this should he wanna try it. Thought the idea might help him out. 
I don't know jt so I thought if any of you do maybe run the idea past him. I do realize that moto and samsung are probably quite different but maybe the base idea could be of use to him if he chose to persue it.

sent from my chargecrack


----------



## diceroll01

motcher41 said:


> I am sure ill get flamed for this but here it goes...this is not a when is data gonna be here post but it is about data.
> 
> I was talking woth some x2 friends and dragonzkiller got cm9 with data working without a source for the ril. He compiled it against the stock gb from what my peeps told me which I understand is a pain but it intergrated the stock ril is the best way I know how to explain it. The peeps suggested the dev.. jt.. I guess if he is going it alone might get some useful info or help at motomagic for ideas on this should he wanna try it. Thought the idea might help him out.
> I don't know jt so I thought if any of you do maybe run the idea past him. I do realize that moto and samsung are probably quite different but maybe the base idea could be of use to him if he chose to persue it.
> 
> sent from my chargecrack


I'm sure he gets suggestions all the time. Plus, I'm sure he has seen this or will soon. It seems like he does follow the Charge a bit. Especially when it involves his work. So the suggestion is here and I'm sure he doesn't need any PM s. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## motcher41

That's why I didn't pm him. I can only imagine how many pms he must get a day or any dev

sent from my eclipsed chargecrack


----------



## dunkavenger

that's great news! Just curious how long did it take you guys for the rom to load up the first time? I've been stuck in the samsung screen for about 10 minutes now.


----------



## JihadSquad

dunkavenger said:


> that's great news! Just curious how long did it take you guys for the rom to load up the first time? I've been stuck in the samsung screen for about 10 minutes now.


Might want to try downloading it again...


----------



## dunkavenger

got it working now. thanks!


----------



## motcher41

About 1-2 min if anyone else is wondering Tip for anyone trying this. I had some issues with my phone when I nandroided back using the new recovery packed with this. So if you have issues after restoring to your daily driver odin back to your previous recovery and restore over from there. Fixed my issues.

sent from my eclipsed chargecrack


----------



## audioxtc85

dunkavenger said:


> that's great news! Just curious how long did it take you guys for the rom to load up the first time? I've been stuck in the samsung screen for about 10 minutes now.


 Same happened to me and I just rebooted into cwm, wiped data/cache/dalvik, reflashed rom and rebooted. Everything worked as expected. Remember to mount system and flash gapps also after flashing rom.


----------



## ZStab15

Go JT 

I'm going to donate as soon as I can


----------



## dunkavenger

Already donated. So far these are the things I noticed not working
data
bluetooth
Youtube app
camera
Signal strength is weaker 
It's crazy smooth though! I'm loving it so far.


----------



## Ogkush.818

ROM is SUPER SMOOTH...better than GB..its crazy to think people with lifes can get ICS before Samsung, where people are paid. Will get to play around with this a couple days before odin back to normal which is sweet. Question though, I want to help and donate towards this cause but who do I donate to JT? Beacuse i read somewhere that a user named timedroid was helping on github? Can someone help with links on where i can donate?


----------



## landshark

motcher41 said:


> I am sure ill get flamed for this but here it goes...this is not a when is data gonna be here post but it is about data.
> 
> I was talking woth some x2 friends and dragonzkiller got cm9 with data working without a source for the ril. He compiled it against the stock gb from what my peeps told me which I understand is a pain but it intergrated the stock ril is the best way I know how to explain it. The peeps suggested the dev.. jt.. I guess if he is going it alone might get some useful info or help at motomagic for ideas on this should he wanna try it. Thought the idea might help him out.
> I don't know jt so I thought if any of you do maybe run the idea past him. I do realize that moto and samsung are probably quite different but maybe the base idea could be of use to him if he chose to persue it.
> 
> sent from my chargecrack


Not completely sure, but I believe the LTE radio ril makes a difference. That is the hard part to crack. JT was responsible for all the AOSP ROMs on the Fascinate and was able to crack that 3G ril. So JT already has the know how to do that. The x2 is a 3G phone, so my guess would be the solution for the x2 would most likely be of no help for the 4G LTE radio ril.


----------



## electron

landshark said:


> Not completely sure, but I believe the LTE radio ril makes a difference. That is the hard part to crack. JT was responsible for all the AOSP ROMs on the Fascinate and was able to crack that 3G ril. So JT already has the know how to do that. The x2 is a 3G phone, so my guess would be the solution for the x2 would most likely be of no help for the 4G LTE radio ril.


This. I think the addition of the LTE radio has made things much more difficult. That said, considering JT broke through with the Fassy, I do have hope for the charge to some day have CM9 with working radios. That, and I remember hearing that VZW is considering an official ICS update..... (just rumors though..)


----------



## shrike1978

electron said:


> This. I think the addition of the LTE radio has made things much more difficult. That said, considering JT broke through with the Fassy, I do have hope for the charge to some day have CM9 with working radios. That, and I remember hearing that VZW is considering an official ICS update..... (just rumors though..)


I was in the Verizon yesterday with a friend who got the Spectrum (sweet phone, FYI) and was talking up the manager about the ICS future. He said the Charge is not on the list he has, but was very interested to hear about the Galaxy S Aviator and the potential for ICS through that avenue.


----------



## motcher41

landshark said:


> Not completely sure, but I believe the LTE radio ril makes a difference. That is the hard part to crack. JT was responsible for all the AOSP ROMs on the Fascinate and was able to crack that 3G ril. So JT already has the know how to do that. The x2 is a 3G phone, so my guess would be the solution for the x2 would most likely be of no help for the 4G LTE radio ril.


even if it helped to get 3g working I guess I don't have 4g service. I've seen that other devices had some luck getting 3g working before 4g. I guess I wouldn't think it would make a difference 4g or 3g the process shouldn't be all that different blending like they did on x2
Im not a dev so that's just where I was going with the suggestion they gave

sent from my eclipsed chargecrack


----------



## diceroll01

For anybody that is haveing trouble getting the Chrome Browser to work, give this a try. I'm at work so I don't have time to flash my phone... http://www.talkandroid.com/guides/guide-how-to-get-the-chrome-browser-to-work-on-custom-ics-roms/


----------



## diceroll01

Ogkush.818 said:


> ROM is SUPER SMOOTH...better than GB..its crazy to think people with lifes can get ICS before Samsung, where people are paid. Will get to play around with this a couple days before odin back to normal which is sweet. Question though, I want to help and donate towards this cause but who do I donate to JT? Beacuse i read somewhere that a user named timedroid was helping on github? Can someone help with links on where i can donate?


Edit: link is available through OP now


----------



## diceroll01

I'm really not sure how much of a part TimeDroid has had, also I have no idea on links for a donation for him.


----------



## diceroll01

Links to JT's twitter/github/donate are in OP now, will add screenshots within next few days


----------



## Ogkush.818

diceroll01 said:


> Edit: link is available through OP now


Thanks...just donated...hopefully we get some something from samsung for data...the ROM is SUPPERRR SMOOTTHHH.thanks again JT


----------



## diceroll01

JT started his own thread.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19689-cm9-ics-port-for-droid-charge-discussion-thread/page__pid__518513#entry518513


----------

